# Shrimps and high temperatures



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

I would like to get some Amano shrimps for my planted aquarium but due to the climate of my country and the fluorescent lamps, my aquarium temperature reaches a temperature of 35 degrees celcius. I can't find any chillers anywhere in my country and my tank is sittuated in a cool place. Do Amano shrimps tollerate such high temperatures? 

The reason for wanting shrimps is because I don't want to have any fish since they will not be able to withstand the high temperatures. Also the main reason is for the shrimp to eat some of the hair algae my aquarium has. 

My questions are:

1. Do Amano shrimps tollerate such high temperatures of 35 degrees celcius?
2. What do you recomend to do so as to cool the aquarium?
3. Do you think big yellow snails will also eat the algae? Can they tollerate the high temperatures?
4. Are there any fish that can be kept in suck high temperature aquariums? (Gapies?)

Thanks...


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Do Amano shrimps tollerate such high temperatures of 35 degrees celcius?


I have noticed they start to have big problems at a constant 30c so I would think 35c would cause their demise.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Chiming in:

I have two high-temp tanks that run at 90F and 94F. Shrimp in both, and frankly, they eat and are as active as they've ever been. But, time will tell, I am sure they aren't enjoying it. Drat those Texas summers!


----------



## niko5 (Jun 27, 2005)

How can your tanks be that hot? Put a fan on them


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I would agree with Niko to put a fan on those tanks! Amanos tend to deal with higher temps much better than shrimp such as Bee Shrimp for example. I would not suggest the Bee Shrimps for such temperatures, but you may want to try the Amanos and a fan..


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

niko5 said:


> How can your tanks be that hot?


Have you ever experienced a Texas summer? I'm guessing no, because you wouldn't be asking that if you had.

And I am working on cooling alternatives, mostly just to bring the tanks down to 85F. The AC in that room is a beast, but it's also extremely expensive. I'll gladly take donations via payPal if you'd care to help.


----------



## niko5 (Jun 27, 2005)

I live in Houston.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

niko5 said:


> I live in Houston.


And you ask how fishtanks can get that hot? For shame sir, you mock me!


----------



## niko5 (Jun 27, 2005)

No mocking  You would be amazed what a fan pointed directly into the water can do for cooling.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Like I said, I am taking donations.


----------



## soniacbt (Feb 15, 2005)

Could I ask you what plants do you have that can tolerate such high temps?. My tank gets quite hot too especially when there's a hot spell. I've had my anubias melting in the heat...... Maybe I can switch over to those plants!


----------

